# tires



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

well i know all of u have different opinions on the tire issue ,, i am not talking tires in sense ,, but what could happen to u'r tires ,, in the albums i have posted a couple of pics of my 6 yr old tire covers that are exposed to the sun all day ,, i have no shade around the mh ,, so it is in the sun from day break till dusk ,, what i am tyring to point out is ,, after u see the pics of the covers ,, just imagine what u'r tires would go thru under those same situations       to me ,, not a pretty sight      :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove: 
btw ,, the pics are under tire covers in the album section


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Re: tires

well that is bad, but it remind me of what your skin will look like in a few years if you don't start taking care of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: tires

well true on my skin ,, but i do use sun screen ,,,, but since i already have skin cancer it don't matter ,, a tan looks better to me then a sunburnt one ,,, but  what happens to the tire covers is better then what happens to the tires ,, and yes ,, i am buying some
 new ones for the next yr ,, tire covers that is


----------



## brodavid (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: tires

tire covers are cheaper than tires, think of how many surfboards you could buy with the saved money


----------

